# Finally Got My Prius



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

So, after searching and searching, I finally got a Prius! 2010 with 122k miles. I love it! BUT, I got it March 1. Then, all this craziness started and I didn't drive. I was about to start back up, and then all the racial crap started. The last thing I wanted to do was end up in the middle of any of the protest stuff going on. So, I've decided to quit rideshare (at least for now) and sell my Prius. So, if you're in the market for one, DM me and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Have full coverage on your Prius and go to a protest. You will come out way ahead. Wear body armor just in case they drag you out of the car :thumbup:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> So, after searching and searching, I finally got a Prius! 2010 with 122k miles. I love it! BUT, I got it March 1. Then, all this craziness started and I didn't drive. I was about to start back up, and then all the racial crap started. The last thing I wanted to do was end up in the middle of any of the protest stuff going on. So, I've decided to quit rideshare (at least for now) and sell my Prius. So, if you're in the market for one, DM me and maybe we can work something out.


Congrats. East or West, Toyota is the best &#128526;&#128513;



mbd said:


> Have full coverage on your Prius and go to a protest. You will come out way ahead. Wear body armor just in case they drag you out of the car :thumbup:


And some weapons too?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Congrats. East or West, Toyota is the best &#128526;&#128513;
> 
> 
> And some weapons too?
> ...


That's not the best choice for crowd control You are bound to run out of ammo. This is a better choice...










No worrying about anyone getting stuck underneath that is for sure.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

2nd best day of your life buying a Prius...

1st best day of your life...getting rid of that TURD.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That's not the best choice for crowd control You are bound to run out of ammo. This is a better choice...
> 
> View attachment 475029
> 
> ...


That's not a Prius with wheels. They are 4 wheels with a Prius &#128513;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Once you bought it, better to keep it to save sale tax unless you have plan to buy another Prius again. It is hard to find a car you like.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Once you bought it, better to keep it to save sale tax unless you have plan to buy another Prius again. It is hard to find a car you like.


Huh? Better to save sales tax? What are you talking about? I don't pay tax if I sell it. At least not in my state.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Huh? Better to save sales tax? What are you talking about? I don't pay tax if I sell it. At least not in my state.


You will need to pay sale tax when you purchase another one at later time. That is what I meant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> 2nd best day of your life buying a Prius...
> 
> 1st best day of your life...getting rid of that TURD.


WHAT did he drive before ?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You will need to pay sale tax when you purchase another one at later time. That is what I meant.


Oh, I still have my other car, so I won't be purchasing anything else.



tohunt4me said:


> WHAT did he drive before ?


2004 Honda CRV. It was aged out so I couldn't drive it any more.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Yeah.... Ummmm sorry about that...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That's not the best choice for crowd control You are bound to run out of ammo. This is a better choice...
> 
> View attachment 475029
> 
> ...


Until you realize it will only go 3 mph in fifth gear because of all the gearing you would have to do to make it move those tires...


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Until you realize it will only go 3 mph because of all the gearing you would have to do to make it move those tires...


No, the tires will move their cute Priu.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> No, the tires will make their cute Priu move.


Only if you are on a steep hill. To get to the top of the hill I would recommend using something like a Tundra V8 with a car hauling trailer...

It should look somewhat like this. Except with the Prius on the trailer!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> So, after searching and searching, I finally got a Prius! 2010 with 122k miles. I love it! BUT, I got it March 1. Then, all this craziness started and I didn't drive. I was about to start back up, and then all the racial crap started. The last thing I wanted to do was end up in the middle of any of the protest stuff going on. So, I've decided to quit rideshare (at least for now) and sell my Prius. So, if you're in the market for one, DM me and maybe we can work something out.


Great purchase...Did you find a buyer yet, Kotex?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Great purchase...Did you find a buyer yet, Kotex?


Hardy har har, that's a knee slapper. Never heard that before! No buyer yet.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> Hardy har har, that's a knee slapper. Never heard that before! No buyer yet.


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Just collect PUA until it runs out and then start driving your Prius, I haven’t driven my car much since March but as soon as this is over I’ll be out driving again. No sense in selling and rebuying for a 2-3 month lull. Most rioters don’t mess with the Uber’s and lyfts because they know they have to take them home. Keep up on the news when driving and if you hear of riots take the night off, that’s what most drivers do


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

Háblame,I want purchase


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> So, after searching and searching, I finally got a Prius! 2010 with 122k miles. I love it! BUT, I got it March 1. Then, all this craziness started and I didn't drive. I was about to start back up, and then all the racial crap started. The last thing I wanted to do was end up in the middle of any of the protest stuff going on. So, I've decided to quit rideshare (at least for now) and sell my Prius. So, if you're in the market for one, DM me and maybe we can work something out.


You may have to immediately get the EGR system cleaned because it's known to clog causing a head gasket failure.
Make sure to get a high quality oil catch can installed after the cleaning.
You should also definitely get your battery fan system cleaned if it hasn't already been.
Also check to make that the transmission fluid and both coolants were changed at around 60 or 70k miles.
Go to http://priuschat.com to learn more important required maintenance.


----------



## davisan (Jul 8, 2020)

Congratulations! I am thinking about to buy Prius too


----------

